# How about.. genders?



## Nargle (Aug 15, 2008)

Why don't we have the ability to display our genders down by our post count? People have called me a guy countless times, and there are people I still can't figure out what gender they are.

Every other forum I've been on, that's an option. Except for DA, but DA doesn't count because they have craptastic primitive forums.


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Aug 15, 2008)

Seconded. Sure confusion's fun the first dozen times, but the rest...oi.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Nargle said:


> craptastic primitive forums.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 15, 2008)

Agreed, OP.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 15, 2008)

Or, people can just click on your profile and read it there.

PROBLEM SOLVED. \o/


----------



## dsand101 (Aug 15, 2008)

I hate to say this so bear with me folks.  I think displaying genders would be a bad idea.  Yes, there has been times when confusion ruled the day, calling a dude a dudette thus insulting both the poster and the recipent.  Now here me out here.  There has been many times when I've tried to post replies in a gender neutral way, a generic response cause we all know unless a person is totally rude, crude and socially unacceptable, most postings are civil.  Most times confusion is cleared up by stating the obvious, then again outing one's gender may leave one open to attack and such, ya know what I mean, right?  The same would go for age, in the past stating one's age caused just enough heartache to rethink even posting to forums.

Bottom line, it should be up to the poster to give out their age and gender.  If the community in a whole can't keep a civil tongue, they don't really need to know what your gender is.  Sorry to say that, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

dsand101 said:


> Bottom line, it should be up to the poster to give out their age and gender.



I'm sure that would be the case, as it always is.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 15, 2008)

dsand101 said:


> Bottom line, it should be up to the poster to give out their age and gender.  If the community in a whole can't keep a civil tongue, they don't really need to know what your gender is.  Sorry to say that, but that's my opinion.



It's optional, it would just be something to edit in the post bits, not a mandatory thing. It's already like that on the User Profile, it's just a bit more tweaking to bring it here, problem is it's two layouts to edit, and not to mention you don't want stretchwang on the profile fields when people are making posts. The reason it hasn't been done yet is trying to figure out a way to add stuff to users Profiles so that it won't be so much clutter. I know people would like more Game Tag mods, SL profile stuff etc, but we have to make a decision what stays on the profile headers when making posts, and what can just be in the user's profile.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

kidsune said:


> I don't mind it :3
> If there was i'd still keep it hidden, just cause it's fun =D



You definitely should have the option to remain anonymous, but you should also be able to show it.



David M. Awesome said:


>



I don't get it, what's that person supposed to represent?



TheGreatCrusader said:


> Or, people can just click on your profile and read it there.
> 
> PROBLEM SOLVED. \o/



There are way too many people on here to click on all of their profiles, and I wouldn't remember anyways. Plus, most people are too lazy to anyways. A gender is something that's displayed out in the open in real life. It shouldn't be something a person has to "research" like your hobbies or something. 



dsand101 said:


> I hate to say this so bear with me folks. I think displaying genders would be a bad idea. Yes, there has been times when confusion ruled the day, calling a dude a dudette thus insulting both the poster and the recipent. Now here me out here. There has been many times when I've tried to post replies in a gender neutral way, a generic response cause we all know unless a person is totally rude, crude and socially unacceptable, most postings are civil. Most times confusion is cleared up by stating the obvious, then again outing one's gender may leave one open to attack and such, ya know what I mean, right? The same would go for age, in the past stating one's age caused just enough heartache to rethink even posting to forums.
> 
> Bottom line, it should be up to the poster to give out their age and gender. If the community in a whole can't keep a civil tongue, they don't really need to know what your gender is. Sorry to say that, but that's my opinion.



It's very rare for there to be an instance where gender makes that big of a difference. Age, that's another story. But if it bothers you that much, you should still have the option to stay anonymous. 



Arshes Nei said:


> It's optional, it would just be something to edit in the post bits, not a mandatory thing. It's already like that on the User Profile, it's just a bit more tweaking to bring it here, problem is it's two layouts to edit, and not to mention you don't want stretchwang on the profile fields when people are making posts. The reason it hasn't been done yet is trying to figure out a way to add stuff to users Profiles so that it won't be so much clutter. I know people would like more Game Tag mods, SL profile stuff etc, but we have to make a decision what stays on the profile headers when making posts, and what can just be in the user's profile.



You should either have a symbol down by your Aim id and FA page and stuff, or text like your location. I think if you use the text option, it would allow people with genders that vary a little from the two normal ones to express themselves, like herms and transgendered people.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 16, 2008)

Ferocious uber yes.

I mean.

I concur?  e_e;


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 16, 2008)

Nargle said:


> You should either have a symbol down by your Aim id and FA page and stuff, or text like your location. I think if you use the text option, it would allow people with genders that vary a little from the two normal ones to express themselves, like herms and transgendered people.


If somebody is willing to make those icons we can add 'em up .


----------



## Nylak (Aug 16, 2008)

_Would you just want the traditional male/female symbols (mars/venus), or...uh, more? X'D There seem to be so many options for gender anymore._

Edit: Nevermind.  Nylak fails at graphics.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Would you just want the traditional male/female symbols (mars/venus), or...uh, more? X'D There seem to be so many options for gender anymore.



We're going to need one with tentacles.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> We're going to need one with tentacles.


 

That would rock so hard.  XD


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

I made some, hold on while I upload them =D

Male
Female
Herm
Tran
Other

Sorry, no tentacles, but otherwise, do they suffice? =3


----------



## Frasque (Aug 16, 2008)

So many people here think they're "pansexual", I'd hate to see what THAT icon would look like.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 16, 2008)

XD I posted this back in July and was told it was TOO MUCH WORK.

Well.. I'm glad you guys fixed it. and if anyone wants a gender icon set. let me know.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah!  Having the Gender displayed is cool.  Thanks.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Frasque said:


> So many people here think they're "pansexual", I'd hate to see what THAT icon would look like.



Loaf of bread.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 16, 2008)

Frasque said:


> So many people here think they're "pansexual", I'd hate to see what THAT icon would look like.



That's not a gender, it's a sexual preference =3


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 16, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Ooooh, i can see that genders and species are displayed now... but now there's the problem that EVERYONE has them displayed
> 
> I, for one, would rather not. Is there a way to disable it that i have missed?



Hmm... you can get rid of species by deleting what you have and leaving it blank.  As for gender, I suppose you could put other.  Hope this helps any.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 16, 2008)

nvm, it suddenly shows for me.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 16, 2008)

kidsune said:


> I don't mind it :3
> If there was i'd still keep it hidden, just cause it's fun =D





			
				kidsune said:
			
		

> the girly* boi*



Ah, irony--God's speaking voice. Keep it up, and I might have to see about getting you made a Razortongue of the International Fellowship of Ironists =P

Soon as I get off my ass and found the thing, anyway =/


----------



## Anbessa (Aug 17, 2008)

kidsune said:


> I know it has girly boi up there. Besides, most people know i'm male anyway. i'd just rather not show it
> 
> edit: actually, i might change it to something else




like, "Gender: Yes?"

XD

hm, the herm icon essentially is half past two, then?

and a pansexual icon could be animated, like the weird clock to be seen in the "Muppet Show News" in the far background(a wall clock moving it's indexes in random directions and speeds).


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

We do not need a pansexual icon because pansexual is not a gender.

Even if we got one it would have to be a loaf of bread.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 17, 2008)

*smacks David with a loaf of bread* There you go bro! 

And much appreciation to the one who changed and added the gender (and even the species) right in plain view for others. Sometimes it can get a little frustrating having to look up stuff like that, considering that means I'd have to load up an entirely different page with this unpredictable Wi-Fi.


----------



## countessleona (Aug 17, 2008)

Shouldn't there be intersex? Or is that herm. Oh, fuck, I don't even know anymore.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 17, 2008)

Adelio Altomar said:


> And much appreciation to the one who changed and added the gender (and even the species) right in plain view for others.


It was a reasonable enough request. =)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

I vote for text field so that I can put down something ridiculous for my gender, like POWAH BOOOST or wat. 8)


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 17, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Maybe either have like the options you have already, plus a 'do not show' option, or better yet have it as a text field, which gives people a bit more freedom


I'll check into that.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 17, 2008)

kidsune said:


> I know it has girly boi up there. Besides, most people know i'm male anyway. i'd just rather not show it
> 
> edit: actually, i might change it to something else



I see you have...it's a shame, really...

But there are always those who don't love irony, I guess... =/

Damn, now membership's gonna be down to 1 for quite a while...


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 17, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Yes, but what about for those of us who'd rather not show it. Is there an option for that?
> Maybe either have like the options you have already, plus a 'do not show' option, or better yet have it as a text field, which gives people a bit more freedom



There is always the "Other" option.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 17, 2008)

kidsune said:


> ... but my gender isn't 'Other' o_o it still shows up. i want it _not _to show up. Big difference



Oh, okay.  My mistake.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for adding the annoying and useless feature to the forums.


----------



## Frasque (Aug 17, 2008)

Nargle said:


> That's not a gender, it's a sexual preference =3


 
That's true, my bad. It's still goofy, though.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Thanks for adding the annoying and useless feature to the forums.



Thanks for being an annoying and useless member to the forums.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Thanks for being an annoying and useless member to the forums.



Lol =D


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I'll check into that.



I believe you just simply don't have to specify it at all. It wasn't a required field. Once you select an option it would display - I did put "Not Specified" just for those who don't want it.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 19, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Oh, awesome, thank you! :3
> 
> edit: wait, that just puts it as nonspecified beneath the av. The idea was for it to not show up at all. If that can't be done, i suppose that's fine, but it'd be nice



As I remember it's not a required field so no selection didn't specify the gender at all.


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 20, 2008)

kidsune said:


> o.o? membership to what?



The Inter--oh, never mind...

-=Stalks off, grumbling things that sound strangely like the lyrics to "Crocodile Rock"=-


----------



## Kume (Aug 23, 2008)

kidsune said:


> How do you deselect it, then? Once it's selected, i can't deselect, unless there's something i'm missing...


 
*sees a sexy fox in distress* I dont think you can *drooling*


----------



## X (Aug 23, 2008)

kidsune said:


> How do you deselect it, then? Once it's selected, i can't deselect, unless there's something i'm missing...



attached.


----------



## Kume (Aug 23, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Â»_Â«
> 
> If you read previous posts you'd see that I don't want to be classed as 'Not Specified', i'd just rather NOT hosw it at all. :/


 
If your trying for it not to be shown at all, your outa luck unfortunatly.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 24, 2008)

Your avatar moved and I did a double take.


----------



## Kume (Aug 24, 2008)

kidsune said:


> Gah!
> 
> Can't they just make it a text field, or is it harder than it seems?


 
I have no idea, im not familiar with web desighn, but i would think it would be easier?


----------



## Adrimor (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> I have no idea, im not familiar with web desighn, but i would think it would be easier?



It probably is, assuming web design is at all like application design.

Text boxes require one object, a string variable, and maybe a simple "If-Then" for this sort of thing. Radio buttons require an object for each button, typically a container or array to hold the buttons so that they can't all be selected at once, and usually a "Case" statement for when there are more than two. It's not much of a difference, but when you consider that web stuff typically has code out the wazzu, simplification's a nice thing, I'd think.

Then again, that's just implementation...as far as performance goes, cutting down the number of possible answers is probably a better solution. With a ton of profiles to worry about, every byte saved helps, as I understand...

But then, I have no experience with web design either, so if I'm wrong somewhere in there, it's to be expected.


----------

